# The iPhone 'Strum" ringtone...what chords?



## anna24a (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone with a better ear than me - and who owns an iPhone - worked out what the progression is on the Strum ringtones ? I can't be the only AGF member and iPhone owner who uses it as their ringtone...I thought it would be fun to play it on the guitar and confuse the wife...

Many thanks in advance...


----------

